# BBright Creaking Survey



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I am getting a Cervelo R5 but worried about the BB creaking issues. I do understand there are solutions suck as wheelworks, bbinfinite, etc. I will be using Campy Ultra Torque and have decided to go with Campy Cups. I was wondering what other Cervelo owners have experienced with there BB creaking: no creaks using Campy cups, creaks and needed to install third party BB, etc. Share your experience please.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

My R5 VWD is a 2012 running Campy cups. I don't get creaking, but an occasional knock under an extreme loads. The frame came with BB already installed so Im not sure what brand is in it? I realize this is an old thread, hope it worked out for you.


----------

